
Ireland to be among first countries to phase out oil and gas exploration - vinnyglennon
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/environment/ireland-to-be-among-first-countries-to-phase-out-oil-and-gas-exploration-1.4028136?mode=sample&auth-failed=1&pw-origin=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.irishtimes.com%2Fnews%2Fenvironment%2Fireland-to-be-among-first-countries-to-phase-out-oil-and-gas-exploration-1.4028136
======
sunstone
That must be a substantial sacrifice.

